# Consulta por tweeters Moon o Jahro



## patokiss (Ago 11, 2014)

Hola, quería saber sus opiniones y experiencia sobre estos dos tweeters:

TWEETER DOMO MOON MDT-110
Tweeter Domo Jahro 4 Pulgadas Jhr5020

Muchas gracias!

Saludos. ...


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 11, 2014)

Experiencia poca, pero si investigas un poco, parece que el jhr5020 es superior, sin ser ninguno de los dos de una gama alta


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 12, 2014)

Cualquiera de los 2 te va a servir, siempre y cuando no estés pensando meterle mucha potencia o quieras muy buena fidelidad.
La verdad es que pasan y hasta por ahí no más.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2014)

Yo tengo un par de MTD-106 (que supongo que deben ser mas o menos los mismos pero con distinta "carcasa"... estos de Moon no son muy sofisticados que digamos ) y tienen una Fs de 1.3 kHz y un Qts (=Qtc por que son sellados) de 1.98  (aunque son medidas que debo revisar), así que supongo que los tuyos deben andar mas o menos por ahí.
Esos son tweeters de cuarto pelo (no llegan a medio pelo ) y son para cortarlos - en pasivo -  con al menos un segundo o tercer orden sobre los 3 kHz, aunque yo les metería una TL en activo para enderezarle el Qts por que si nó enfatizan mucho los medios en la zona de 1.5kHz que es la mas sensible del oído.

En resumen, si podés conseguir otra cosa... no comprés estos...


----------



## patokiss (Ago 12, 2014)

Gracias muchachos!

Ahora tengo los jahro y tal cual ustedes describen, son "limitados". El tema es que vi los otros a un precio similar a los jahro y antes de clavarme...

Soy de ciudad de santa fe y no hay prácticamente nada más que esos dos. De hecho en los pocos negocios que hay cuando pregunto por un tweeter domo me quedan mirando...

Bueno, veré que sale de nuevo en mercadolibre o sinó veré afuera...

Si tienen alguno para sugerir e ir viendo, se los agradezco. Tener en cuenta que el presupuesto es acotado.

saludos.


----------



## patokiss (Ago 12, 2014)

y los Tonhalle T13DR?


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 13, 2014)

se ven a la escuela antigua y el corte de frecuencias recomendado por el fabricante  parece lógico, 
http://www.audifan.com.ar/domo.html
pero como un sabio lo decía,
* el sonido no entra por los ojos, sino por los oídos*

amanecerá y veremos......


----------



## sergiot (Ago 13, 2014)

Los de tonhale andan muy bien según comentarios de varios, yo tengo de ellos los rango medio rm5 de celulosa y andan muy pero muy bien.

Fijate que en ML hay unos ken Brown de domo como los que tengo y son buenos, además hay otros isophon que están dentro del mismo precio.


----------



## patokiss (Ago 13, 2014)

Si, los vi. Los tengo en cuenta, gracias


----------



## detrakx (Sep 20, 2014)

Yo probe decenas de kenbrown tw domo 1'' , precio/calidad van muy bien.


----------



## patokiss (Sep 20, 2014)

Compré los tonhalle y debo decir que son muy buenos por el precio y la procedencia.

SergioT, qué modelo de medios rm5 tenés? con cúpula? Estoy viendo de comprar en un tiempo.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 23, 2014)

Por recomendación del viejo que los hace, compré los de conos de celulosa, carton negro, y abiertos atrás solo por el precio, en el bafle les hice una cámara de unos 2 litros que es lo que recomienda.

Si lo comprás con la cúpula que ellos fabrican es mas caro, trae una capucha de aluminio de 2 litros con fibra adentro.

Yo tenía los rango medio de ken Brown que me partía la cabeza por las coloraciones que tenía, las voces de la mujeres y los aplausos, por ejemplo, te lastimaban el oído por supuesto que a volúmenes altos, cuando puse los rm5 la diferencia fue abismal, el timbre de los medios son muy naturales, las guitarras acústicas dan placer escucharlas.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 23, 2014)

Consulta, cuanto pagaste los tweeters de Audifan?


----------



## patokiss (Sep 23, 2014)

Pagué $300 cada uno


----------



## patokiss (Dic 29, 2014)

En un  post anterior contaba que había comprado los tweeters de esta marca, de los cuales debo decir estoy muy contento con ellos.
Como mi economía no viene para lujos, voy a ahorrando y empezando a reemplazar toda la porquería jahro que tengo de a poco por esta marca. Entonces ahora estoy por reemplazar los de rango medio. 
Les agradecería a quienes hayan tenido experiencia o conozcan más del paño, así defino el modelo que voy a comprar

RM5
RM5K
RM5 + Gabinete de aluminio ... $ 560
RM5K + Gabinete de aluminio .. $ 602

La idea es más adelante ir por los woofers de 12\' y armarme una cajas acústicas basadas en las JBL L100
Normalmente lo que escucho es Rock de 60, 70 y 80, en LP o CD, y algo de 24/96.

Desde ya, muchas gracias por sus sugerencias. Saludos ...


----------



## sergiot (Dic 30, 2014)

Que tal, yo tengo los rm5 con cono de celulosa, el gabinete se lo hice yo con un volumen de 2 litros que es igual al que te vende Audifan, en comparación con los rango medios de ken Brown, los cuales fueron reemplazados por los rm5, son muy superior, sin estridencias como los ken Brown, las voces femeninas no te pinchan el oído, la verdad que en su momento justificó el gasto.

Los tengo cortados a la frecuencia que me había dicho el de Audifan que o recuerdo exactamente, pero ronda de los 600 a 5000 aprox.


----------



## patokiss (Dic 30, 2014)

sergiot dijo:


> Que tal, yo tengo los rm5 con cono de celulosa, el gabinete se lo hice yo con un volumen de 2 litros que es igual al que te vende Audifan, en comparación con los rango medios de ken Brown, los cuales fueron reemplazados por los rm5, son muy superior, sin estridencias como los ken Brown, las voces femeninas no te pinchan el oído, la verdad que en su momento justificó el gasto.
> 
> Los tengo cortados a la frecuencia que me había dicho el de Audifan que o recuerdo exactamente, pero ronda de los 600 a 5000 aprox.



Buena data, Sergio. Gracias



Sergio, sabés si el gabinete de aluminio que traen son desmontables? Tengo que ver si los planos que tengo para armar las cajas nuevas ya vienen con el gabinete considerado. Y ahora los usaría en las cajas que tengo actualmente que no tienen gabinete


----------



## sergiot (Dic 30, 2014)

Si, son desmontables, se sujeta con los mismo tornillos que sujetan al parlante, tiene un labio similar al del parlante.


----------

